# Sidemarkers/Blinker/Parking light as DRL



## djdocta (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi guys,
does anybody know the equivalent of the coding below but for FRM based cars:
FEM_BODY	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT off	fra_v_l
FEM_BODY MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_1	off	9V
FEM_BODY	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT off	fra_v_r
FEM_BODY MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_1	off	9V
QUOTE

I m looking to have the yellow lights always ON like this:



But in a F25...thanks for help


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

djdocta said:


> Hi guys,
> does anybody know the equivalent of the coding below but for FRM based cars:
> FEM_BODY	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT off	fra_v_l
> FEM_BODY MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_1	off	9V
> ...


My F34 is activated "US side marker" as your requirement probably.

Try below setting.

MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT	: UNKNOWN = 0D
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_1	: UNKNOWN = 66
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_DEPENDENCY_FUNC	: UNKNOWN = 07
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT	: UNKNOWN = 0E
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_1	: UNKNOWN = 66
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_DEPENDENCY_FUNC	: UNKNOWN = 06


----------



## djdocta (Aug 2, 2016)

Tak Miya said:


> My F34 is activated "US side marker" as your requirement probably.
> 
> Try below setting.
> 
> ...


Are these present in FRM module?


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

djdocta said:


> Are these present in FRM module?


My module name is FEM_BODY.They are in it.
However , I assume that FRM and FEM_BODY is not so big different for coding parameter.


----------



## djdocta (Aug 2, 2016)

Tak Miya said:


> My module name is FEM_BODY.They are in it.
> However , I assume that FRM and FEM_BODY is not so big different for coding parameter.


Unfortunatly they are :-(


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

It makes a difference which headlamps you have (ie Halogen, Xenon, LED, etc). Some hardware is not cable of turning on US-style sidemarkers.


----------



## uprockin (Mar 15, 2016)

By the way, is it possible to turn on US sidemarkers ONLY with park light mode? I mean not in Auto mode, or not in low/high beams etc...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

uprockin said:


> By the way, is it possible to turn on US sidemarkers ONLY with park light mode? I mean not in Auto mode, or not in low/high beams etc...


It depends on hardware. Not all non-US headlamps are equipped with ability to enable.


----------



## jancat (Apr 18, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> It depends on hardware. Not all non-US headlamps are equipped with ability to enable.


which headlamps can make it ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jancat said:


> which headlamps can make it ?


Not sure.


----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry to revive a slightly older thread,

Does anyone know how to activate turn signal side markers with LED turn signals in the FLE module? Trying to set them through the FEM module just causes them to flicker, I guess because that particular setting is for regular bulbs for turn signals?

I have CAFD files for the FLE modules if required? Thanks a lot


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RyanM140i said:


> Sorry to revive a slightly older thread,
> 
> Does anyone know how to activate turn signal side markers with LED turn signals in the FLE module? Trying to set them through the FEM module just causes them to flicker, I guess because that particular setting is for regular bulbs for turn signals?
> 
> I have CAFD files for the FLE modules if required? Thanks a lot


If car has FLE, change lighting settings there. Does your vehicle have sidemarker hardware?


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

RyanM140i said:


> Sorry to revive a slightly older thread,
> 
> Does anyone know how to activate turn signal side markers with LED turn signals in the FLE module? Trying to set them through the FEM module just causes them to flicker, I guess because that particular setting is for regular bulbs for turn signals?
> 
> I have CAFD files for the FLE modules if required? Thanks a lot


Did you check this?:

US:

FLE 43 and FLE 44

LM_ID_LT04 - F030Wert_SA552_US 
LM04_Name - F030Wert_SA552_US


----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

Msb12i said:


> Did you check this?:
> 
> US:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

I must admit, I did check those wert values, I think i tried changing these to values I had seen elsewhere but this did not work; I did not change them to what you have mentioned here, I will try that, thank you, I'm sure they just display 0 normally. Do I need to put F030 even though my vehicle is F20?

IS it worth me uploading the CAFD files somwhere? They may be useful to someone


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RyanM140i said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I must admit, I did check those wert values, I think i tried changing these to values I had seen elsewhere but this did not work; I did not change them to what you have mentioned here, I will try that, thank you, I***8217;m sure they just display 0 normally. Do I need to put F030 even though my vehicle is F20?
> 
> IS it worth me uploading the CAFD files somwhere? They may be useful to someone


Yes, upload CAFD. i would think those alone would not work. Did you check vehicle headlamps to see if there are orange sidemarkers just not lit up? If possible, you would likely need more than just those two FDL's.


----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Yes, upload CAFD. i would think those alone would not work. Did you check vehicle headlamps to see if there are orange sidemarkers just not lit up? If possible, you would likely need more than just those two FDL's.


Thank you, what is the easiest way for me to upload the CAFD for you? 
Unfortunately I do not have any additional side markers inside my headlamps, just LED turn signals and dipped/main beam

I would be incredibly grateful if we could get somewhere with this, it's awesome how cool the community is around here


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RyanM140i said:


> Thank you, what is the easiest way for me to upload the CAFD for you?
> Unfortunately I do not have any additional side markers inside my headlamps, just LED turn signals and dipped/main beam
> 
> I would be incredibly grateful if we could get somewhere with this, it's awesome how cool the community is around here


You can use cloud link (eg, google drive, dropbox, etc) or add *.pdf onto file and upload as attachment.

That is what I assumed. If hardware is lacking, coding cannot magically turn on lights that do not exist.


----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You can use cloud link (eg, google drive, dropbox, etc) or add *.pdf onto file and upload as attachment.
> 
> That is what I assumed. If hardware is lacking, coding cannot magically turn on lights that do not exist.


Okay, I have added .pdf onto the file name. I hope they work correctly for you.

I completely understand what you are saying. My thought processes were would it be able to use the turn signal bulbs instead? Like for example a US spec 2 series with regular turn signal bulbs? Or even create a custom mapping to have the turn signals illuminate with the side/city lights and with the headlights, I guess imitating the side markers on older BMW's that used the turn signal bulbs instead of a dedicated light? I hope what I am trying to say makes sense, I appreciate your help a lot!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RyanM140i said:


> Okay, I have added .pdf onto the file name. I hope they work correctly for you.
> 
> I completely understand what you are saying. My thought processes were would it be able to use the turn signal bulbs instead? Like for example a US spec 2 series with regular turn signal bulbs? Or even create a custom mapping to have the turn signals illuminate with the side/city lights and with the headlights, I guess imitating the side markers on older BMW's that used the turn signal bulbs instead of a dedicated light? I hope what I am trying to say makes sense, I appreciate your help a lot!


That may be possible to have turn signal permanently on, but still blink.


----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> That may be possible to have turn signal permanently on, but still blink.


Yes, that would be perfect!

Something that would resemble this; 









What would be the best way to do that?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RyanM140i said:


> Yes, that would be perfect!
> 
> Something that would resemble this;
> [/IMG]
> ...


I would think it would be more like this (without sides):



http://imgur.com/DzQmr0A


You would have to understand FLE architecture.


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

i have this on my UK F11 with Xenons and was very simple, unsure precisely how to do the FLE coding but i would imagine it would be just changing output levels in there


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Ryan, if you car has xenons and non LED indicators i can talk you through the changes.


----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

The Cable Guy said:


> Ryan, if you car has xenons and non LED indicators i can talk you through the changes.


Hi mate, that's awesome you've got them going on your car, it would be good to see a pic! 
That's good of you to offer mate, thank you, but my car has LED headlights and LED indicators, which makes it more complicated :dunno:I tried turning the side markers on in the FEM module and adjusted the voltage but they just flickered, it has to be somewhere in the FLE module, the trouble is figuring out where


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

_The Cable Guy_

That looks really cool! I just wish I knew how to make it work on mine


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RyanM140i said:


> _The Cable Guy_
> 
> That looks really cool! I just wish I knew how to make it work on mine


Different hardware has different capabilities.


----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Different hardware has different capabilities.


That is true, there must be a way to map them in the FLE module to light up with sidelights and headlights, surely?

Back to the drawing board I go I guess


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RyanM140i said:


> That is true, there must be a way to map them in the FLE module to light up with sidelights and headlights, surely?
> 
> Back to the drawing board I go I guess


There is a way to map blinkers, but if not sidemarkers if you lack.


----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> There is a way to map blinkers, but if not sidemarkers if you lack.


This is exactly what I'm after, mapping the blinkers would be perfect


----------



## RyanM140i (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry to keep posting; but could someone be able to point me in the right direction coding the turn signals with the headlights? 

Thank you so much, honestly, I appreciate it greatly


----------



## KPNbimmer (Dec 19, 2019)

The Cable Guy said:


> Ryan, if you car has xenons and non LED indicators i can talk you through the changes.


Hi, seems like I finally found someone who knows how to code this. I've got a 2014 F11 LCI with adaptive bi-xenons and halogen bulb blinkers. I'd like to know how to make the blinker stay on US-style. Appreciate the help.


----------



## fmdonini (Dec 7, 2020)

RyanM140i said:


> Sorry to keep posting; but could someone be able to point me in the right direction coding the turn signals with the headlights?
> 
> Thank you so much, honestly, I appreciate it greatly


Ryan,

Could you ever enable the US sidemarkers?
I have a 125i f20 with LED and FLE 43 and 44 ECUs. I tried fem_body ECU like you but they are flickering.
Want to know if I can have it work coding FLE modules.

Thanks


----------



## frantuvdedke (3 mo ago)

Hi guys, I am completely lost. I have F11 with xenon beams and led turn signals and I would very much love to have orange sidemarkers (those 3 orange leds on the side - NOT the turn signals) to shine along with my DRL angel eyes. So far it shines only along with low beams / high beams. We were not able to find an easy solution so far, but honestly I don´t even know how to call those "3 led orange side lights" officialy to conduct meaningful search....
Thanks for the help and cheers


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

frantuvdedke said:


> Hi guys, I am completely lost. I have F11 with xenon beams and led turn signals and I would very much love to have orange sidemarkers (those 3 orange leds on the side - NOT the turn signals) to shine along with my DRL angel eyes. So far it shines only along with low beams / high beams. We were not able to find an easy solution so far, but honestly I don´t even know how to call those "3 led orange side lights" officialy to conduct meaningful search....
> Thanks for the help and cheers


SML coding is found in light module. Could be FRM or TMS.


----------

